

230+ Tools for Running a Business Online - nreece
http://mashable.com/2007/08/09/online-business/

======
german
Wow! My startup is one of those! It's under Conferences, Presentations &
Meetings...

------
daniel-cussen
It's scary, though...just think of the market shrinkage.

